# Best pay as you go package?



## aoc (8 Feb 2012)

i'm 087, ex is 086..... want to get a phone for my daughter... what would be option be? want to have a data bundle or something similar also... 
she would be more of a texter than a talker (aren't all teenager the same where parents are concerned!!)


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (8 Feb 2012)

This  might give some advice.


----------



## aoc (8 Feb 2012)

that's great! thanks a mill..... obv looking for best  & least expensive option....


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2012)

You probably need to take her friends mobile providers into account rather than both you and ex as their usage is usually there rather than parents.  You may be able to get her to use web texts also if she uses the computer a bit and these would be free.

A lot of the kids seem to be on 085.


----------



## aoc (8 Feb 2012)

yes... had thought of that too... going to get her to check. 

she's 085 at the mo, but i want to see if its the best to stay on, no data at the moment tho...


----------



## mark1 (8 Feb 2012)

If you switch your numbers all onto the one network say meteor even though you keep your 086 087 it will be a lot cheaper for you particularly with children on it


----------



## aoc (8 Feb 2012)

i have a work phone and ex. says he won't change his network (obv just to be awkward!!), so that's not an option i'm afraid...

was thinking 087 with data - then she can txt him to call her... simple in theory i think ??


----------



## mark1 (8 Feb 2012)

I would try find out what network the bulk of her friends are on as she will spend more time and money texting and talking with them rather than the say 5 or 6 ?? times a week she may text him, then maybe switch yours onto the network she is on


----------



## aoc (8 Feb 2012)

i can't change mine... as its a work phone. so i'm on vodafone. 

most offer an option of unlimited texts to ny network as far as i can see???
just want some data also...


----------



## peteb (8 Feb 2012)

Cheapest data option on ready-to-go is meteor.  €5 a month.  The rest are all 9.99 or 99c per day for 50mb.


----------



## aoc (10 Feb 2012)

to update 
rang meteor - they offered 1gb data, 200 mins & 200 txts to ny network and unlimited txts to 085 numbers for € 15 a month - thought this was great value. its not a bill but u pay it every month, month to month contract i suppose it is, but can cancel at any stage with 1 month's notice
checked her friends numbers 99% are 085

now i need to pick a phone, i had looked at vodafone smartphone.. is there something similar that i can get???? want her to be able to put app's on etc (obv not getting an iphone), something less thatn €100


----------



## STEINER (10 Feb 2012)

Wife is with 3mobile €20 a month top up, 3000 texts a month, 3000 any network (inc landlines) weekend minutes per month and 15GB data per month.

for her it means unlimited texting, internet and weekend calls.  the odd weekday call comes out of her 20 euro top up, she also gets a promotional 10 euro free credit per month.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (10 Feb 2012)

aoc said:


> to update
> rang meteor - they offered 1gb data, 200 mins & 200 txts to ny network and unlimited txts to 085 numbers for € 15 a month - thought this was great value. its not a bill but u pay it every month, month to month contract i suppose it is, but can cancel at any stage with 1 month's notice
> checked her friends numbers 99% are 085



Yeah, it is listed as a best value buy in the best buy thread here. 



aoc said:


> now i need to pick a phone, i had looked at vodafone smartphone.. is there something similar that i can get???? want her to be able to put app's on etc (obv not getting an iphone), something less thatn €100



Do you want to get the phone on bill pay? I mean, do you want a subsidised phoned? If so, you will need to switch away from the sim only package.


----------



## Lightning (10 Feb 2012)

STEINER said:


> Wife is with 3mobile €20 a month top up, 3000 texts a month, 3000 any network (inc landlines) weekend minutes per month and 15GB data per month.
> 
> for her it means unlimited texting, internet and weekend calls.  the odd weekday call comes out of her 20 euro top up, she also gets a promotional 10 euro free credit per month.
> 
> [broken link removed]



Yeah, it is a great value package and it is listed top of the


----------



## Lightning (10 Feb 2012)

peteb said:


> Cheapest data option on ready-to-go is meteor.  €5 a month.  The rest are all 9.99 or 99c per day for 50mb.



Cheapest data option is 3 where you get unlimited data for free when you top up by 20 EUR.


----------



## Lightning (10 Feb 2012)

aoc said:


> most offer an option of unlimited texts to ny network as far as i can see???
> just want some data also...



Yeah, most networks offer .


----------



## aoc (10 Feb 2012)

was just going to buy a ready to go phone.... mini galaxy on offer for €100.
don't want to get into bill situation....


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Feb 2012)

aoc said:


> was just going to buy a ready to go phone.... mini galaxy on offer for €100.
> don't want to get into bill situation....



I keep on saying I'm going to buy one of those but the battery life puts me off.


----------



## aoc (10 Feb 2012)

ye... i dunno. my brother and sister have the galaxy and think they are fab. I have an iphone - permanently charging... esp if you are a texter or on fbook etc... but i love it!

it would be off all day in school, so battery life issue would be fine in this instance... 
batteries are not what they used to be imo.....


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Feb 2012)

Whilst I find their advertising obnoxious it might be worth checking out this new service
http://www.48months.ie/


----------



## intHiki (10 Feb 2012)

*perfect !*

just find thread very interesting , thx


----------



## Harry31 (23 Feb 2012)

There was a website which allowed you to put in your usage details & it came up with suggestions for the best deals - but I can't remember it, can anyone help?  I use my (basic) phone for texting & the very few calls - except to Australia .  I'm currently just using pay as  you go on vodafone, but is there a monthly package which would save me money.  Currently putting in about €30 a month & get so many free txts, calls including international minutes etc.  Anyone any suggestions?  
Thanks


----------



## Lightning (23 Feb 2012)

Harry31 said:


> There was a website which allowed you to put in your usage details & it came up with suggestions for the best deals - but I can't remember it, can anyone help?



Have you read ?



Harry31 said:


> I use my (basic) phone for texting & the very few calls - except to Australia .  I'm currently just using pay as  you go on vodafone, but is there a monthly package which would save me money.  Currently putting in about €30 a month & get so many free txts, calls including international minutes etc.  Anyone any suggestions?
> Thanks



3 charge 12 cent per minute to Australian mobiles via 3's gocall.ie service.


----------



## Harry31 (24 Feb 2012)

Thank you CiaranT I'll have a good read thru that - there are so many tarifs that its confusing.  I don't have a smart phone (maybe I'm not smart enough!).  I'm on vodafone pre pay at the minute & I've opted into the free minutes because I ring Australia & the UK mobiles & even before opting in I've found it very cheap.  But I will have a look & see what I think is best for me.


----------

